# Would you...



## yur_babeydoll (May 30, 2009)

... read a blog specializing in detailed reviews of health, fitness, wellness products (such as one month review of Shape Up Shoes, Bumpits, hoodia, P90X, etc)?

Feel free to also post comments as well!


----------



## iadoremac (May 30, 2009)

no i wouldnt


----------

